# Triple stumps...WELL I found them...



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

....BUT I ain't got them out yet.:blink::laughing: What is it about deer hunting....I seem to think about and find wood...THEN when I'm sawing, I think about deer hunting??:glare::shifty::huh: 

I found three old stumps in a row locked by the roots....this WILL be interesting when sawn. They appear to be bound good by the roots and everything lines up for one and maybe two unique slabs. They appear to be sassafras. I'll try to retrieve later this week.

Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Jagracinn 
If your looking for your posts, we created a new thread and some explaination there.

Here's the link... http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/made-wood-wall-72545/[/QUOTE]

Cool wood!!! you deserved your own thread.


----------



## Jagracinn (Jun 28, 2014)

Tim, sorry about that and thanks for fixing it for me. I actually thought I was on the HF band mill page. And wanted the ones that were on the fence with buying one, that it was worth it and how simple it can be to cut wood for your own projects. Thanks for the comments, wood was dry. Project was rustic so not to worried about some cracking. Is there any way to post it to that thread or is it better to just leave it. Thank again.


----------

